# Annual Sea Bass Trip



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

Each and every year since about 1989 I have gone deep sea wreck fishing for Sea Bass in the second or third week of January. Last year I opened up (and organized) this strip to members of a few local fishing web sites. We ended up with 24 anglers who braved the cold for this trip - and we all caught fish!

*DATE: SUNDAY, JANUARY 13, 2008

TIME: EARLY AM, FIGURE AROUND A 5 AM DEPARTURE

LOCATION: INDIAN RIVER INLET MARINA
Indian River Marina
838 Inlet Road
Indian River, DE 19971

(Use mapquest if you are unsure how to get there)

COST: TBA (should be in the $150.00 range)


Again, just like last year, let me know if you are in ASAP.

You need to mail me a check or money order for the fare

Make the check payable to Bandit V

Mail to:
UC Help Center
P.O. Box 34
Allentown, PA 18105

Email, PM or post below if you are in so I can add you to the list
*


----------



## SMDave (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm.... I might just tag along. I'll have to run it through and bring my dad though!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah Dave - you will need to have a parent or guardian because you are under 18.


----------



## pbw (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll keep my bad luck at home. :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you guys use those butterfly jigs from shimano (like in that one picture of you) or do you use livebait or what? Around winter, late fall, I usually use green crabs or fiddler crabs for blackfish and black sea bass (although that's inshore). 

Oh, and, PLEASE LEAVE IN NJ!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh and also what equipment is for rental (do you know)? It doesn't have to be good stuff, just decent, I am just wondering.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2007)

Bait is clam and maybe some squid. Most people bring other stuff, fish bites, gulp, etc.

The equipment for rental is decent, usually Penn 309 w/ offshore rod. As I said in my post, we share equipment on the boat and no one rented anything.

We had a great time, lots of BSing on the way out (I slept  ) and a great day in January catching fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some links to possible boats that we will use this year. We will be doing the 18 hour trip.

https://www.jjcboats.com/wreck_trips.html 

We used the Atlantic Star last year and they treated us great!

https://www.fishbandit.com/

Capt. Scotty was awesome for a spring Taug trip. He will likely sail from IRI, DE and we might have the whole boat! Super nice boat BTW

https://www.bigjamaica.com/index.html

The Big Jamaica was one of the 1st to do these trips and the 1st boat that I used. The crowds on this boat can be rough, lots of NY guys with no manners whatsoever. This boat probably will catch the most fish day ion and day out, but the experience is poor.

This is a last resort boat


----------



## nicdicarlo (Oct 30, 2007)

This sounds cool. I need to get some salt under my belt.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 7, 2007)

Esquired, that sounds like alot of fun! I've always wanted to do one of those mid winter wreck trips. If there is room I might be interested in joining you guys. When do you decide which boat you're going to take?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

Bryan - def. come - lots of guys from saltfish will be there as well.

I will make choice around thanksgiving - waiting to hear back from Capt. Scotty on the Bandit V


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool! I can't think of a place I'd rather be on a cold January day than the middle of the ocean :lol: That would be nice if you got the Bandit


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope so get the Bandit - otherwise you are taking the last ferry of the day ferry to Cape May


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 7, 2007)

Let me know when when you decide on a date and when you need the money by. Also please reserve a rod for me from the shared rods, otherwise im bringing my big blue cat rod :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Nov 7, 2007)

Me too, I have no bigwater tackle


----------



## shamoo (Nov 7, 2007)

my pops and cousin just went out of Brielle,NJ. My cousin won pool with a 6lb sea bass, he gave my pops $50. Pops thought he was rich. Oh Pops is 86 years young and been fishen all his life, he had a minnie stroke 2 yrs. ago, went through brain surgery and when he got home he rigged two poles and they set by the back door for two years till he got a chance to go fishen. The first time out(headboat) he took his 9 ft. surf rod and kept hitting the the upper deck of the boat when he cast LMAO, sorry just thought Id share that with ya anyway pool was $200.00


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Mr. Shamoo - I hope you will get out there with us this January.

I guess your Pop and Cousin went on the Big Jamacia?

Haig (The General) will likely be there as well as a few other Barners (the good ones, LOL). Lots of Saltfish guys, when I did this trip last year we had a great turnout and a blast.

Everyone here is invited and we will find a rod and reel for you to use, so no worries.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't worry about rods and reels, I can bring enough ultralight combos for everyone.

The pool will be mine :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> Don't worry about rods and reels, I can bring enough ultralight combos for everyone.
> 
> The pool will be mine :twisted:



Great - that is all I use anyway make sure they only have about a 100 feet of line, that will really help you with the pool


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Capt. Scotty of the Bandit V. He will put together a nice trip for us - at least a 12 hour trip (we do not need to do an 18 hr trip becuase he is much closer to the fishing grounds)

We will be fishing on the 53 mile wrecks and rock piles  These are notorious spots for GIANT sea bass and other species.

Bandit V is a brand new boat and super clean - plenty of room to fish, and a great crew, they get the best bait and know what they are doing.

DATE: SUNDAY, JANUARY 13, 2008

TIME: EARLY AM, FIGURE AROUND A 5 AM DEPARTURE

LOCATION: INDIAN RIVER INLET MARINA 
Indian River Marina
838 Inlet Road
Indian River, DE 19971

(Use mapquest if you are unsure how to get there)

COST: TBA (should be in the $150.00 range)


Again, just like last year, let me know if you are in ASAP. 

You need to mail me a check or money order for the fare

Make the check payable to *Bandit V*

Mail to:
UC Help Center
P.O. Box 34
Allentown, PA 18105

Email, PM or post below if you are in so I can add you to the list


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2007)

I am going to drive down the Saturday the day before the fishing trip....400 miles :shock: .
Stay at a roach motel I find. The trip I assume will be 5AM to 5PM on Sunday then Im going to get back in my truck and drive 400 miles home right after that. I should be home by 1 or 2 oclock in the morning. 


I Can't Wait!


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> I am going to drive down the Saturday the day before the fishing trip....400 miles :shock: .
> Stay at a roach motel I find. The trip I assume will be 5AM to 5PM on Sunday then Im going to get back in my truck and drive 400 miles home right after that. I should be home by 1 or 2 oclock in the morning.
> 
> 
> I Can't Wait!



holy shit LOL


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 14, 2007)

nice fish guys im going out soon for giant sea bass its will be a ton a fun


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok - Spoke with Capt. Scotty of the Bandit IV

Trip is set. 

Price is $180.00 per person. 

Boat leaves from IRI at 4:00 a.m. About 12-14 hours of fishing.

Trip is limited to 25 anglers - so everyone will have lots of space and a place to sleep

Send your check to:

David L. Bargeron
146 Lawndale Ave.
Sellersville, PA 18960

*MAKE THE CHECK PAYABLE TO: "BANDIT IV"*

Email or PM me if you have questions.

We will make sure there are plenty of rods available, let me know if you need to borrow a rod.


I will send everyone who contacted me an email to let them know

Here is the second place fish from last year's trip:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2007)

My dad won't let me go, I have school the next day :roll: . Be sure to post up some big uns on the fishing reports section!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

> My dad won't let me go, I have school the next day



Well, you could him you're doing an extra-credit school report about the differences between deep sea fishing and fresh water fishing, and you need to do the research for the report. Of course if I were you I'd do a follow-up report to show him, lol :wink:


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

lol


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 3, 2007)

Mailing my check today.


P.S. Don't forget to tell everyone that if they want to save some time they can send their pool money directly to me. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys - this trip is limited to 25 anglers (The boat usually fishes about 40 so we will have lots of room and space to stretch out).

Please let me know if you are in ASAP so I can hold a spot.

David


----------



## shizzy (Dec 3, 2007)

I will be in attendance... :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Updated List 12/6/07

Here is the list:

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Spedo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - no striper)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy 
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)

We have 7 spots left. I will update the list as the deposits arrive.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 5, 2007)

Dave, I don't know how many people are going that live near us, but I'd be willing to drive. I'll see if I can borrow my dad's car, it will fit more stuff and be more comfortable. Just so someone tells me where to go its all good.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> Dave, I don't know how many people are going that live near us, but I'd be willing to drive. I'll see if I can borrow my dad's car, it will fit more stuff and be more comfortable. Just so someone tells me where to go its all good.



Can you scoop me up from Mass? Its only 400 miles door to door. LOL

Esquired, I need a Roach motel in that area! Any Hiltons or Marriots near there?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Jim , supposedly Capt. Scotty gets some kind of deal for his patrons with the Sea Esta IV motel in Dewey. $30/night I believe. It's only a few miles from the marina.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> Hey Jim , supposedly Capt. Scotty gets some kind of deal for his patrons with the Sea Esta IV motel in Dewey. $30/night I believe. It's only a few miles from the marina.



Yup got the info! Im gonna call and reserve the top floor. LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

List is updated 12/10/07

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Spedo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - no striper)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)

We have 7 spots left. I will update the list as the deposits arrive.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

List is updated 12/10/07

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Spedo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - no striper)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)
19. Ben S.

We have 6 spots left. I will update the list as the deposits arrive.

SEVERAL PEOPLE HAVE CONTACTED ME AND SAID THEY WOULD LIKE TO GO - IF YOU WANT IN SEND YOUR CHECK NOW, ONCE WE HIT 25 IT IS DONE!


----------



## shizzy (Dec 12, 2007)

Are we fishing the same general area(fishing grounds) as last year? I know he's at a different marina now, just curious...






Will we catch a shark? How big and what type might it be?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

shizzy said:


> Are we fishing the same general area(fishing grounds) as last year? I know he's at a different marina now, just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shizzy - last year went Sea Bassing on the Atlantic Star out of Wildwood - so this is a completely different boat. We did a Taug trip on the Bandit IV in the spring but you missed that trip.

We will be going a little further out then last year as for Sharks, I am sure you will get some of the viscous and deadly spiny dogs:








BTW - I kept a half dozen Spiny Dogfish last weekend to try - they are about as good eating as anything out there!


----------



## shizzy (Dec 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> shizzy said:
> 
> 
> > Are we fishing the same general area(fishing grounds) as last year? I know he's at a different marina now, just curious...
> ...




Oops, I remember now. Somehow I mixed up the names of the boats in my head!  Glad the spiny dogs taste good.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Esquired, when you caught the Dogfish did you have to gut them right away before you put em in the cooler? Most people say you have to do that and I was wondering if it's true


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> Hey Esquired, when you caught the Dogfish did you have to gut them right away before you put em in the cooler? Most people say you have to do that and I was wondering if it's true



I usually do that - but I found that if it is cold enough (water temp under 40*) that it did not matter. They were yummy! I am making fried shark cakes out of the last of the meat today!

Had fresh flounder for breakfast as well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)

List is updated 12/10/07

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Spedo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - no striper)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)
19. Ben S.
20. Don S.

We have 5 spots left. I will update the list as the deposits arrive.

SEVERAL PEOPLE HAVE CONTACTED ME AND SAID THEY WOULD LIKE TO GO - IF YOU WANT IN SEND YOUR CHECK NOW, ONCE WE HIT 25 IT IS DONE!


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

Dog fish is awesome tasting. Pops catches them all the time down the Cape. Yummy!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 14, 2007)

There have been many times where I almost kept a big doggie, but I always had second thoughts. Glad to see others have done it! If I stick one on the C Bass trip I might just toss it in the cooler.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)

Heck - we have Dogfish Sasimi all the time!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2007)

List Update 12/18/07

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Spedo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - no striper)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)
19. Ben S.
20. Don S.
21. Jeff Jones

We have 4 spots left. I will update the list as the deposits arrive.

THIS IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVED - IF YOU WANT TO GO AND HAVE NOT SENT YOUR CHECK - GET MOVING


----------



## little anth (Dec 18, 2007)

good luck guys :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2007)

List Update 12/29/07

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Speedoo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - dog shark king)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law - Bigger Fluke)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)
19. Ben S.
20. Don S.
21. Jeff Jones
22. Chawk_25
23. Chawk_25


*We have 2 spots left. I will update the list as the deposits arrive.*

THIS IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVED - IF YOU WANT TO GO AND HAVE NOT SENT YOUR CHECK - GET MOVING


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

List Update 1/2/08

1. Me - David B. (Esquired)
2. Gary (Steptoo in the Speedoo) S.
3. ReefRunner (3 people)
4. ReefRunner
5. ReefRunner
6. Captain Barry (2)
7 Captain Barry
8. Randy B. (Waistenbait - dog shark king)
9. Hany D. (2)
10.Hany D.
11. Jake Boyer
12. Todd (Brother in law - Bigger Fluke)
13. Jimmy T.
14. Haig
15. Bryan
16. Shizzy
17. Joe Lehman (Sporty)
18. DockRat (Chris)
19. Ben S.
20. Don S.
21. Jeff Jones
22. Chawk_25
23. Chawk_25
24. Kev-O (Kevin B., Esquired's nephew)
25. Hany's friend


We are full up - now for the betting to begin!


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2008)

My money says that haig is the first to float the chum line !!!


I don't know him but he sounds like a puker

lol

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

Haig is the General!

He has been on more offshore trips then you have caught bass RedBug, he will be the last to puke!

My money is on Shizzy - unless he can get his hands on that Fried Chicken again


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2008)

esquired said:


> Haig is the General!
> 
> He has been on more offshore trips then you have caught bass RedBug, he will be the last to puke!
> 
> My money is on Shizzy - unless he can get his hands on that Fried Chicken again


dang I took a shot and missed lol shizzy was my secod choice I remember seeing the pictures from last year he didnt look well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember, Jim is also in the 1st to Puke running


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

esquired said:


> Remember, Jim is also in the 1st to Puke running




Never happen, Im greek for chripes sake. My dad was born on an island! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 2, 2008)

My money would be on Jim tossing the cookies first..............Hummmm i think i smell a tinboats.net bet ah brewing......The who will toss the cookies first contest!!!!! Entry is $10 bucks in lures and you get 1 pick lol


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 20 foot saltwater boat :wink: .

I have never been seasick in my life. 

I went on a party boat once, Everyone including the captains helper were sick except the captain, My father and me. I'll be the one eating sandwiches watching others toss there cookies muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never been seasick in my life either so don't bet on me being the first to blow chunks. 

Although you might want to bet on me catching more dogfish, bergals, and 11.99" sea bass than everybody else.


----------



## shizzy (Jan 3, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> I've never been seasick in my life either so don't bet on me being the first to blow chunks.



Same here...If anyone will puke it will be that Jake Boyer.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck to all on the trip. Haven't fished in saltwater since I moved to Indiana in 4th grade. Spent many days on Barnaget (spl?) Bay with my Grandfather mostly running blue crab traps, but doing a lot of fishing too while growing up in jersey.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Jim did you already make your reservations at the Sea Esta IV? You got the $30 deal right? I think I'm going to get a room there for saturday night.


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Hey Jim did you already make your reservations at the Sea Esta IV? You got the $30 deal right? I think I'm going to get a room there for saturday night.



I just made the reservation....no backing out now! It was $38 bucks for the room.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 4, 2008)

Shizzy I've never puked on a boat, and I've been on my share of head boats with puking idiots, with others walking around making puking noises to try to get others to puke. Of course....theres a first for everything :wink: 
I am so pumped to go on this trip, I will be happy with a nibble....it has been too long since I caught a fish.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 7, 2008)

I just reserved a room at the Sea Esta IV for saturday night. I will be heading straight from the Timonium Fishing Expo to the hotel, this should be a good weekend


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> I just reserved a room at the Sea Esta IV for saturday night. I will be heading straight from the Timonium Fishing Expo to the hotel, this should be a good weekend



We should meet up and have a beer and watch the Pats game if your up for it!

I should be arriving down there around 3-4 PM anyway.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

Go to Irish Eyes in Lewes if you guys go out to watch the game. You should both really just get some sleep and rest your bass catching arm, it will be a very long day. *












_
* I mean a long day of watching me catch all the fish - go ahead drink your skulls off, you will have plenty of rest on the boat


_


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd probably be up for that Jim. I was originally planning on watching the Skins game this weekend but they decided to let Seattle beat them on Saturday so a Pats game would be ok.
I haven't been to Irish Eyes since they rebuilt it, bet it looks pretty good now.
We're gonna have to show these PA and NJ guys how to fish. 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> We're gonna have to show these PA and NJ guys how to fish. 8)



Yes, you show us how to fish; we will show you how to catch fish!


I sense a few side bets - bring lots of cash


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> I sense a few side bets - bring lots of cash



Good idea. By the end of the day my arms will be sore from reeling in c-bass and yours will be sore from constantly opening your wallet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > I sense a few side bets - bring lots of cash
> ...



Oh no you didn't - it is on!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 11, 2008)

Sea Bass Trip was just canceled!

I will try to re-schedule another, but need a different boat as this boat has no more open dates.

I am still fishing Sunday for Taug 

Off shore forecast for Sunday:

*SAT NIGHT*
WINDS BECOMING NE AND INCREASING TO 15 TO 25 KT 
LATE. SEAS BECOMING 4 TO 7 FT...HIGHEST SE. SCATTERED SHOWERS 
AND TSTMS SE.

*SUN*
E TO NE WINDS INCREASING TO 20 TO 30 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT. 
ISOLATED SHOWERS S PORTION.

*SUN NIGHT*
WINDS INCREASING TO W TO SW 30 TO 40 KT...EXCEPT W 
OF 72W...BECOMING NW AND DIMINISHING TO 20 TO 30 KT LATE. SEAS 
BUILDING TO 6 TO 9 FT...EXCEPT E OF 1000 FM 9 TO 12 FT.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 11, 2008)

Although I would still rather sea bass fish, this past Monday another boat caught this where we will be fishing:


1.5 lbs off the world record

23lbs, 5oz. 33" in length, and 24" girth


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 11, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Seas 5 to 8 feet, and you are going fishing? Is that a normal thing, seems kinda nuts to me, but hell i am just a freshie :wink:



No - that is the forecast for offshore Sea Bass fishing, we are staying inshore (with 20 miles of land) where the seas are forecasted as much calmer

And you are a notsofreshie! 8)


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2008)

Good luck wherever you guys go sunday. Wish I could be there, and meet all you guys in person. Maybe next trip.


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck on your trip...

I think I should be declared the winner of the puke fest those sea would have caused even the great shizzy to toss his chicken lol

Wayne


----------

